# How much would a bodyshop charge?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

right so im a student on a budget so its all about saving money! ive got an anniversary kit for my mk4 golf and have painted upto the colour coat but dont want to use rattle can laquer as its not very tough and gloss tends to drop off.. would it be significantly cheaper for a bodyshop to have them just clear coat the kit compared to them doing a full paint job?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

waqasr said:


> right so im a student on a budget so its all about saving money! ive got an anniversary kit for my mk4 golf and have painted upto the colour coat but dont want to use rattle can laquer as its not very tough and gloss tends to drop off.. would it be significantly cheaper for a bodyshop to have them just clear coat the kit compared to them doing a full paint job?


I might be wrong, but i doubt they would want to apply topcoat on your rattle can basecoat.

Id imagine they would do all or nothing.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

As above, it's unlikely they would want to do that as they wouldn't be able to guarantee the finish. With all paintwork the key stage is prep.

Alex


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im not too worried if they guarantee it or not. Im sure they would as at the end of the day im a paying customer and if i wanted to them to clear coat something i would hope they would do it..was just wondering if it would be any cheaper. Also im pretty sure you can 2k clear over a rattle can job..maybe andy could confirm it!


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

yes you can 2k clear over rattle cans but like said above most decent garages wont want to take a chance,just a get price off a body shop to base it up and clear it


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

and also if it comes out ****e because of your prep work and some asks you who done the paint job i dont think its fair to say who did it,,,,this is why i dont think they will paint over your work and im sure they would want to prime it colour it and clear it


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi you need to know the concept of paint before you ho anything like this 

after prep stage ready for paint :


1. apply coat of colour to parts to be painted ...allow to flash 

2. apply another coat med wet ... allow to flash 

3.apply another med wet coat allow to flash + extra 15 mins to be sure the solvents are out BUT you are still inside the RECOAT WINDOW .... the recoat window basicly is the amount of time the paint skin is open for the clear coat to bite into the base creating a chemical bond .

if your outside the recoat window it will have skinned over ..basicly meaning you have to re-create a key for it to stick to ...

you would have to sand the parts to create this key and give another med wet coat of paint ...after this the clear can be applied 

if this is not done basicly its like the clear is shot over glass (wont stick )

then you go back saying you done the clear its not been done properly as your colour is there but the clear has fallen off. NO! its not been done correctly full stop .


so you have to understand the paint guide lines and why people wont jump to help you with this one 


hope this helps 


you may be able to find a small bodyshop that will do the full job for what you would pay in rattle cans .

tommy


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

ohh ok i understand now. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

As its basicly just 4 skirts mate it might be worth looking for a qualified mobile guy would be a lot cheaper! but make sure hes qualified and not just a 4week franchise ask to see his city and guilds and nvq


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

As far as I'm aware there are no courses for 'mobile spraying' that offer qualifications .... ?
You can get 'bodyshop' qualifications .. but the skills of bodyshop spraying and mobile SMART spraying are different - so someone who is good at bodyshop spraying won't necessarily be good at SMART (and vice-verse). 
As mobile spraying is usually considered as SMART you'd find it difficult to find a good SMART repairer that also has qualifications simply because SMART training offers no qualifications.


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

squiggs said:


> As far as I'm aware there are no courses for 'mobile spraying' that offer qualifications .... ?
> You can get 'bodyshop' qualifications .. but the skills of bodyshop spraying and mobile SMART spraying are different. Someone who is good at bodyshop spraying won't necessarily be good at SMART (and vice-verse). As mobile spraying is usually considered as SMART you'd find it difficult to find a good SMART repairer that also has qualifications.


Got to disagree there mate if your a good painter in a bodyshop the skill is the same for mobile smart repair! and a lot of mobile work is more than smart repair now see nationwides mobile restore for instance they are all bodyshop trained painters with qualifications and the work they carry out is more than just smart repairs its minor accident damage. I am one city and guilds and nvq trained bodyshop painter that has gone mobile and i know of at least another 3 or 4 and thats just the ones iv worked with! not all smart repairers are untrained franchises


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

jason7474utd said:


> Got to disagree there mate if your a good painter in a bodyshop the skill is the same for mobile smart repair! and a lot of mobile work is more than smart repair now see nationwides mobile restore for instance they are all bodyshop trained painters with qualifications and the work they carry out is more than just smart repairs its minor accident damage. I am one city and guilds and nvq trained bodyshop painter that has gone mobile and i know of at least another 3 or 4 and thats just the ones iv worked with! not all smart repairers are untrained franchises


In a way I quite glad you disagree with me ..... because generally old school bodyshopped trained guys for one reason or another can't understand how SMART can be achieved (Keeping it small. Fading, blending, etc) and then mobile quite often gets a further ribbing when it moves to larger jobs.
I'm also lead to believe that some SMART franchisee training is actually quite good - but that doesn't mean that every franchisee makes a good SMART repairer. And then of course there are independent SMART repairers that got their training independently - as I was trying to indicate earlier there will be no qualifications from these forms of training, but it won't follow that they can't all spray.
Good luck with your new business BTW :thumb:


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

squiggs said:


> In a way I quite glad you disagree with me ..... because generally old school bodyshopped trained guys for one reason or another can't understand how SMART can be achieved (Keeping it small. Fading, blending, etc) and then mobile quite often gets a further ribbing when it moves to larger jobs.
> I'm also lead to believe that some SMART franchisee training is actually quite good - but that doesn't mean that every franchisee makes a good SMART repairer. And then of course there are independent SMART repairers that got their training independently - as I was trying to indicate earlier there will be no qualifications from these forms of training, but it won't follow that they can't all spray.
> Good luck with your new business BTW :thumb:


Yeah i can see what you mean now! thanks for that mate. I do know what you mean about the old lads they do struggle with fade outs and keeping the basecoat area small its just alien to them. I think im quite lucky that i was accident repair trained but have done years of defleet work and that can range from new panels to local blow ins so im pretty proficient in both aspects really.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Trained or not a good painter should be able to do anything, from a full repaint to a smart repair.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> Trained or not a good painter should be able to do anything, from a full repaint to a smart repair.


I don't agree with that mate ....

Some bodyshop painters only do full resprays and do them very well, but give them a smaller gun, restrict the area they have to work on and some will get a bit lost. I know some bodyshop lads that can't even get their head round the fact that a small smart repair may only require a 20 or 30g paint mix and 50g of lacquer - simply because those sort of small quantities don't exist in their game.
And it works the other way as well - give some of even the best smart repairers a full respray to do and they'd come unstuck.

... but with an open mind, a bit of direction and the chance to practise either group could adapt to do either - and some from each side have.


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Trained or not a good painter should be able to do anything, from a full repaint to a smart repair.


Id quite happily go up against an untrained painter on any type of job and i know for a fact id paint him out the door iv worked with loads of socalled quality painters who arnt trained just self taught and non of them can do the job! the basics yeah i can teach some to apply color and laquer in weeks its everything else that takes time! color matching, color blending etc etc


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

so if uve no papers your ****e???? ive posted some of my work and its as good as any out there, ive had jobs in that other parts of car repaired previously in pro bodyshops, and my work is no worse or better than theres, and i dont have any formal qualifications!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> I don't agree with that mate ....
> 
> Some bodyshop painters only do full resprays and do them very well, but give them a smaller gun, restrict the area they have to work on and some will get a bit lost. I know some bodyshop lads that can't even get their head round the fact that a small smart repair may only require a 20 or 30g paint mix and 50g of lacquer - simply because those sort of small quantities don't exist in their game.
> And it works the other way as well - give some of even the best smart repairers a full respray to do and they'd come unstuck.
> ...


Understand what your saying. Where i am all our painters can do smart repairs, as we have all been sent on courses through bmw to do smart repairs. So fully understand the smaller quantities needed for smart repair.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> Id quite happily go up against an untrained painter on any type of job and i know for a fact id paint him out the door iv worked with loads of socalled quality painters who arnt trained just self taught and non of them can do the job! the basics yeah i can teach some to apply color and laquer in weeks its everything else that takes time! color matching, color blending etc etc


Bit of a bold statement there must be the ego. I've seen untrained painters that have turned out better quality jobs, than those with every qualification going. But then I don't need to bost about it I let my paint work do the talking.


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

I can only speak from personal experience and thats what iv done iv no doubt there is some good self taught painters out there iv just not worked with or come across any. On the other hand iv worked with a lot and spoken to a lot of "oh i can do what you can do" people


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mitchelld said:


> so if uve no papers your ****e???? ive posted some of my work and its as good as any out there, ive had jobs in that other parts of car repaired previously in pro bodyshops, and my work is no worse or better than theres, and i dont have any formal qualifications!


Wouldn't take any notice mate, there was nothing wrong wrong with the work you did. Trust me I've been in this trade along time, I've seen all sorts of painters, heard all the bullsh!t on how good they are and think they need to prove something. Best thing to do let them get on with the overinflated ego will soon get deflated, no matter how good they think they are there's always some one better. 
As you know its really good prep work that will make a paint job.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i agree with andy on this one any good painter should be able to do smart repair blow ins,if your a good painter you should be able to blow things in and use fade out thinners rather than paint full panels i work in a big body shop and we do local repairs all the time and you dont need small guns to keep things local i use devilbiss gti pro and i can turn that in to a sri gun by just adjusting the gun


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

toddy23 said:


> i work in a big body shop and we do local repairs all the time and you dont need small guns to keep things local i use devilbiss gti pro and i can turn that in to a sri gun by just adjusting the gun


Ahh ... there you go! You do local repairs. Not every bodyshop does.
But can you get down to what a LPH80 can do?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

squiggs said:


> Ahh ... there you go! You do local repairs. Not every bodyshop does.
> But can you get down to what an LPH80 can do?


I'll answer -

It doesn't matter what you do ... full or part, big or small, or all combined ... if you can do it well then carry on - cos unless you want to enter the 'paint oylmpics' just to prove yourself for that one day, then as sure as night comes after day you know that at sometime there'll be someone somewhere able do it better.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I am not a fully qualified painter but i am fully trained on the paint scheme we use so dose this make me not worthy to work in a bodyshop ???


anyway back to the guys original post 

smart repair guy wont do it .... why because it takes to long ... strip back base coat seal paint clear its a days job 


and on the gun descussion i am with sqiggs all the big jobs i use gti pro's small blowins local repairs i use a sri pro .8 set up and gives you much more controll than the gti's on spot 

as andy said the BIG EGO things soon dies away 

I can even paint with my eyes shut ! dont know what i am painting or how it looks BUT I KNOW I AM GOOD SO IT WILL TURN OUT SUUUUUUUUPPER !

just my 5p worth


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

:lol::thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

gti on spot thats not how it works mate to turn a pro into a sri i have gti pro and the sri and i use my pro like the sri,different technique and i could blw a 2pence piece in with a pro,all to there own i suppose


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool mate I do know where your coming from ...by dialing the gun down you can get the like of an Sri . as you say people do everything in life different..if we were all the same there would be no banter lol!

BUT just cause someone has a city&guilds in paint DOSE NOT mean he can paint ...it means he attended the course.


Painting is an art form if done correctly you will have a long lasting nice finish
If you can't do this there's always 2000g and a pokisher.hahahaha


I take my work and pride very serious and have a very keen eye for spotting stuff ...the stuff you see coming out some bodyshops should not be allowed on the road ! and they are the monkeys with the qualifications ...but its only a job to them .TO me its my income and product that I sell so you have to put in alot more time&effort!.

Andy dose real good work and has proven time after time ...if anyone you should listen to especially people that are fresh out the training school thinking I could paint a sky scraper...sit back and take in the knowledge from others with experience..as in this industry that's what counts experience!

Tommy


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

With all skills guys you've either got it or you don't full stop!

We are now way off topic and Willie waving!

To the Op no a bodyshop won't Clearcoat your aerosol for a number of reasons and most have already told you why.

Another reason that I don't think has been mentioned is the paint type within your aerosol can may react with the Clearcoat which will cause havoc for the paintshop.

Bite the builet and save your cash to do the job right, you will benefit from it because it will be as close to factory as you will get and the re sale value will be worth it.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Willie waving lol. 
Wont get that from me, i can't stand ****y, arrogant, idiots, with a overinflated egos that reckon there the best painter in the world. Reckoning they can paint people out the door. Trying to run before they walk, in the end they will always fall and fail.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

correct mate . see it all the time !!

when i look in the mirror :lol::lol::lol::lol


as miss cole says its because im worth it


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> correct mate . see it all the time !!
> 
> when i look in the mirror :lol::lol::lol::lol
> 
> as miss cole says its because im worth it


Lol mate. :lol:


----------

